# Is Sherwin Williams charging me too much for sundries?



## SarasotaPainting (5 mo ago)

I know they have their standard contractor discount on sundries and will give additional discounts based on your sales volume. But I feel like I might be getting the short end from them. I am talking specifically about your everyday items like brushes, tape, roller covers, caulk, drop clothes etc. For example the regular 2" Scotch Blue tape is $5.79 on the shelf and a homeowner can come in any day and get that for $5.21 with the DIY discount. I don't spend a ton with them but it's still 17-20k a year. I go in and I can that same roll of tape for $4.90. Now 30 cents isn't that big of a deal but I am just using it as an example and even so it still adds up over time. Seems like I am getting 15-20% off everything. Are you guys getting the same discount or more? I am sure geographic location matters with pricing.. I am in Florida.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

And this is why I'll never shop with Sherwin. Who has time to play games with pricing? PS big orange generally has the best pricing on 3M tape

the way to get better pricing with SW is to call the store down the road and have them duke it out to get your buissness. Approach the reps like you would any used car salesman.


----------



## SarasotaPainting (5 mo ago)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> And this is why I'll never shop with Sherwin. Who has time to play games with pricing? PS big orange generally has the best pricing on 3M tape


Yeah I have noticed that. But a few years ago a 3M rep told me that they sell higher quality scotch blue to paint stores like SW than they do to the big box stores like HD. I think he just only got credit for sales outside of the big box stores so he was just telling me that for his own benefit lol. But I literally still think about it every time I get blue tape haha.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

SarasotaPainting said:


> Yeah I have noticed that. But a few years ago a 3M rep told me that they sell higher quality scotch blue to paint stores like SW than they do to the big box stores like HD. I think he just only got credit for sales outside of the big box stores so he was just telling me that for his own benefit lol. But I literally still think about it every time I get blue tape haha.


We had a bunch of old tape from 2019 stamped on it sold to use from SW so don't think that's totally true. Just tearing in to strips all day. Now I order cases of fresh tapes only.


----------



## SarasotaPainting (5 mo ago)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> We had a bunch of old tape from 2019 stamped on it sold to use from SW so don't think that's totally true. Just tearing in to strips all day. Now I order cases of fresh tapes only.


While I am on the topic of SW prices...Do you get paint still from them? What are you paying for Promar 200? People down here are all over the place. I have seen some guys getting eggshell for $33 and other guys getting it for $23. SW reps have no consistency between each other.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

SarasotaPainting said:


> While I am on the topic of SW prices...Do you get paint still from them? What are you paying for Promar 200? People down here are all over the place. I have seen some guys getting eggshell for $33 and other guys getting it for $23. SW reps have no consistency between each other.


I do not use promar 200 on anything and I certainly wouldn't pay $33 for it


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

-


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Obviously it depends on quantity. If your only buying a roll here and there or a gal. here and there, why should they give you the BEST deal. However, if your planning on buying a S- load of tape and paint through-out the year, or buying in bulk then sit down with someone and have a good hard talk.. I just did this at my local Paint store. I was paying like $9.00 plus tax for Frog tape. Now i'm getting for $6.16 which is waay better. That's in Canadian btw.


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Yes it’s over priced and going up even more ! Just read it on the news I go to the box stores and get a way better deal whatever meets the standards


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Make a list of the most used items & sundries, then contact your rep or the paint store manager. I did that on a few sundries at the beginning of the year. Told them the price I'd need for them to be at if they wanted me to get it from them. Also told them I'd order one big lump at once, so they know I'm not gonna promise to buy volume just to get a low price. $11k worth of 3 different tapes, 12" green paper, 72" film, and spray adhesives. Saved me days, (if not weeks), trying to source from all over the nation for what I needed, and I ended up getting the best price possible.

But to answer your question, yes, you're overpaying. SW is like a really bad girlfriend, in that they only do enough to keep you, but rarely enough to make you happy.


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

I really like sw paint but it doesn’t matter its to high I will chase the runs I get from box store paint .It makes it more challenging mlol


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

any paint is good enough with 2 coats if you know what your doing


----------



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

They didn't get to be the goliath they are by giving profits away. Still, drives me nuts the crap they pull. I probably buy somewhere between 3,000-4,000 gallons of Pro Mar 200 Eggshell per year in 40-50 gallon batches for variuos jobs at my regular price of $16.88 p/gal however if I have a big job where I'm going to get 500+ gallons all for one job then I can get it for like $12.00/gallon. WTH? What kind of logic is that? It's all me, all the same account. Pisses me off.


----------



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

Mudflextools said:


> any paint is good enough with 2 coats if you know what your doing


Gonna have to differ my friend. Let me go get you a can of SW DTM Gloss in color 6869 "Stop" and turn you loose on any type of new pre-primed metal handrail, guardrail, hollow metal door frame...etc. You can spray, brush, roll, ...whatever you want. *Minimum 3-4 coats guaranteed.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Mudflextools said:


> any paint is good enough with 2 coats if you know what your doing


So is any mud tray, if you know what your doing..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> So is any mud tray, if you know what your doing..


I like how this is is a silicone baking pan rebranded for mud


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't done a real analysis, but just superficially and anecdotally I think the prices are too high (which seems weird to me) so I never buy that stuff there, unless I'm in a real hurry and have to get one thing and don't have time to go to Home Depot. Honestly, I don't get it.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> I haven't done a real analysis, but just superficially and anecdotally I think the prices are too high (which seems weird to me) so I never buy that stuff there, unless I'm in a real hurry and have to get one thing and don't have time to go to Home Depot. Honestly, I don't get it.


Honestly, it's like highway robbery. Was in my local home hardware store today and the 1" frog tape was $12.99Can. BIN Shellac was $125.00!


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> BIN Shellac was $125.00!


OMG well that's not really sundry, but still. I'm assuming they expect you to have an account and so the BIN should be significantly discounted. Either that or they're trying to push you to their own pigmented shellac.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

35% blue bucket sale is this week!!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

MikeCalifornia said:


> 35% blue bucket sale is this week!!


"sale"


----------

